# [Unofficial]GBATEMP v6 Dark Gray theme v0.1



## Vipera (Jun 10, 2017)

As you already know, today GBATemp launched the new design, with the new theme. But there isn't a darker one available. I took the liberty of making a Dark Gray one, because I didn't like the dark theme that much either, so I tried to come up with something in-between.

Software needed:

- Userstyle browser (Firefox Chrome )
- GBATEMP v6 - Gray variant [ALPHA]

This is an early version. I plan to finish this one and also put better contrasts and borders, but if there is enough interest I could make different colors too. Feedback is always appreciated


----------



## CeeDee (Jun 10, 2017)

That was fast.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2017)

I had high hopes for this (since I love dark themes) but it just isn't as great as the official ones. Nice job though.

For most people this will definitely come in handy.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jun 10, 2017)

Pretty sure this doesn't work


----------



## Vipera (Jun 10, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> That was fast.


I've always made some small changes for the website a few time ago. Seeing this new cool skin I couldn't help but get it the way I wanted it to be.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jun 10, 2017)

Nevermind that it does work but it's not dark gray it's light gray according to the CSS


----------



## Vipera (Jun 10, 2017)

AyanamiRei0 said:


> Pretty sure this doesn't work


Are you sure? I can see the changes in your screenshot.


blujay said:


> I had high hopes for this (since I love dark themes) but it just isn't as great as the official ones. Nice job though.
> 
> For most people this will definitely come in handy.


This is just a scrap, it will definitely get better in the next few days


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2017)

Vipera said:


> Are you sure? I can see the changes in your screenshot.
> 
> This is just a scrap, it will definitely get better in the next few days


Ah OK.

I'll be looking out for it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2017)

Thank you for this.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jun 10, 2017)

Yeah the theme does work but it's light gray not dark gray


----------



## APartOfMe (Jun 10, 2017)

thanks! this is better than the white theme for us vampires


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 11, 2017)

Could you make a dark gray or black variant.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2017)

Cool, now I don't have to wait for patreon to reach 500$.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Cool, now I don't have to wait for patreon to reach 500$.


or you could just donate...


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 11, 2017)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Could you make a dark gray or black variant.


Yes please do This!


----------



## Procyon (Jun 11, 2017)

Make spacegray


----------



## Vipera (Jun 11, 2017)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Could you make a dark gray or black variant.


Will do 

Hopefully @shaunj66 doesn't mind.


----------

